# Sticazzi!



## Montesacro

Be’, innanzitutto mi scuso per la trivialità dell’argomento…


A Roma l’espressione in oggetto vuol dire inequivocabilmente “chissenefrega”.
Pensavo che fosse così dappertutto, anche perché credo che quest’esclamazione sia originaria dell’Urbe, e invece…



Un paio di miei colleghi (del sud) usano _sticazzi_  per esprimere forte contrarietà e disappunto. 

Esempio: “ho richiesto quei documenti per lunedì; è giovedì e non me li hanno ancora consegnati. Sticazzi! ”

Non ho ancora trovato il coraggio né la voglia di correggerli: l’effetto comico è troppo irresistibile!



Per contro alcuni amici del nord utilizzano tale esclamazione per manifestare sorpresa e stupore.


Osservazioni?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sì.
Secondo me quello del nord è un utilizzo infelice. 

Per qualche misterioso fenomeno di slittamento semantico, molti settentrionali hanno assorbito la locuzione dai vari film trash degli anni 70 e 80 (che lì era usata, da attori e personaggi laziali, nel suo contesto e col suo significato); e poi hanno iniziato a usarla nel senso di _poffarbacco!_ per colpa del fascino irresistibile della parolaccia. Questa almeno la mia analisi.

E il bello è che ai settentrionali, se detto con l'opportuna cadenza interrogativa (mi viene in mente Paolo Panelli), risulta chiaro anche il significato originale di disinteresse supremo.

Ma perché triviale, perché scusarsi? Vedrai che questa sarà la discussione che riscuoterà l'interesse di gran lunga maggiore.


----------



## federicoft

Ho notato anch'io. Aggiungo che l'espressione romana equivalente all'uso settentrionale di "sticazzi!" è "me' cojoni!".

Ovviamente  per entrambi.


----------



## Hermocrates

MünchnerFax said:


> Per qualche misterioso fenomeno di slittamento semantico, molti settentrionali hanno assorbito la locuzione dai vari film trash degli anni 70 e 80 (che lì era usata, da attori e personaggi laziali, nel suo contesto e col suo significato); e poi hanno iniziato a usarla nel senso di _poffarbacco!_ per colpa del fascino irresistibile della parolaccia. Questa almeno la mia analisi.



Questo posso confermarlo. Io sento regolarmente questa espressione pronunciata dai miei vari amici in Lombardia e la intendono proprio nel senso di "Caspita!" oppure "Ma però!". 



MünchnerFax said:


> E il bello è che ai settentrionali, se detto con l'opportuna cadenza interrogativa (mi viene in mente Paolo Panelli), risulta chiaro anche il significato originale di disinteresse supremo.



Non ho capito. Quindi usata nel modo che le è proprio questa espressione ha una intonazione diversa? Un'intonazione da domanda?

Come: "Sticazzi?" (Ma non riesco proprio a pronunciarla come una domanda... Era questo che intendevi?)


----------



## Azazel81

federicoft said:


> Ho notato anch'io. Aggiungo che l'espressione romana equivalente all'uso settentrionale di "sticazzi!" è "me' cojoni!".
> 
> Ovviamente  per entrambi.


 

Confermo.. io stesso uso spesso l'espressione "sticazzi" per dire "porca miseria" o "ellapeppa"  o... hihi.. beh, altre espressioni volgari che indichino stupore o cose simili... 

Però ho notato una cosa: quando noi milanesi lo usiamo (per dire "porca miseria") diciamo "sticazzi" e basta.

Quando invece sento amici di Roma che la usano per dire "chissenefrega" dicono sempre: "e sticazzi?". Forse la differenza sta lì, no? che ne pensate?


----------



## MünchnerFax

ryenart said:


> Non ho capito. Quindi usata nel modo che le è proprio questa espressione ha una intonazione diversa? Un'intonazione da domanda?


Certo, difatti è proprio una domanda.


----------



## brian

Azazel81 said:


> Quando invece sento amici di Roma che la usano per dire "chissenefrega" dicono sempre: "e sticazzi?". Forse la differenza sta lì, no? che ne pensate?



Veramente? I miei amici di Roma me l'hanno insegnata proprio come _E/Ma 'sti cazzi!_, cioè non come domanda (neanche retorica), e l'ho sempre sentita pronunciare così.


----------



## miuraz2000

Anche a Bologna, e credo più in generale in emilia romagna, l'espressione sticazzi, può avere il duplice significato di "chissenefrega" e di "Ah però..." Va da sè che per questa seconda accezione, in terra felisinea, è di gran lunga più usata l'espressione indigena di "soc'mél".


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Veramente? I miei amici di Roma me l'hanno insegnata proprio come _E/Ma 'sti cazzi!_, cioè non come domanda (neanche retorica), e l'ho sempre sentita pronunciare così.


Per quella che è la mia esperienza, può essere detta con entrambe le intenzioni. Nel caso di quella interrogativa, spesso è seguita da 
"'n cii metti?" (non ce li metti?)


----------



## saltapicchio

Necsus said:


> Per quella che è la mia esperienza, può essere detta con entrambe le intenzioni. Nel caso di quella interrogativa, spesso è seguita da
> "'n cii metti?" (non ce li metti?)


 
Sì, direi di sì, così ci siamo.

Fate conto che qualcuno faccia un lungo elenco di cose da fare/prendere, magari anche con fare indisponente, ecco che la risposta citata da Nexus arriva dritta al bersaglio, ovviamente pronunciata con flemma e noncuranza molto romana. 
Ma questa risposta potrete sentirla dare solo da un romano, è impossibile che possa avere lo stesso effetto altrimenti.


----------



## Broca

Qui da me non si usa molto l'espressione, anzi. Però se viene detta qui la intendo come _caspita!_ e basta. Comunque ripeto che da me non è usata quest'espressione (diciamo di peggio!).


----------



## effeundici

In Toscana non viene utilizzata; almeno non diffusamente. L'equivalente potrebbe essere " 'mportasega "


----------



## Broca

effeundici said:


> In Toscana non viene utilizzata; almeno non diffusamente. L'equivalente potrebbe essere " 'mporta*na*sega "



Credo volessi dire quello!
Anche se io direi "*m'*importa..."


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao tutti,


Montesacro said:


> Un paio di miei colleghi (del sud) usano _sticazzi_  per esprimere forte contrarietà e disappunto.
> 
> Esempio: “ho richiesto quei documenti per lunedì; è giovedì e non me li hanno ancora consegnati. Sticazzi! ”
> 
> Non ho ancora trovato il coraggio né la voglia di correggerli: l’effetto comico è troppo irresistibile!
> 
> Per contro alcuni amici del nord utilizzano tale esclamazione per manifestare sorpresa e stupore.


Ho riscontrato esattamente la stessa cosa. E anche a me suona davvero strano. Pare quasi una forzatura.


Montesacro said:


> A Roma l’espressione in oggetto vuol dire inequivocabilmente “chissenefrega”.


Sono totalmente d'accordo.
E ovviamente, sempre in tema di trivialità, abbiamo anche altre varianti tipo sti_gran_cazzi .


----------



## Montesacro

Qui c'è un simpatico articolo di Bartezzaghi (dalla rubrica _Lessico e nuvole_ di Repubblica), nel quale si parla della differenza tra l'espressione oggetto della discussione e l'esclamazione citata nel post #3 da federicoft


----------



## Lupen The Third

Buonasera a tutti.

Anche a Napoli si usa tale espressione ma mai (almeno io non ne sono a conoscenza) per indicare stupore. E' utilizzata sempre , invece, per esternare il proprio disappunto!

Ps : Non la si usa neppure come iterrogativa diretta qui in Campania.

A presto,
ルパン三世


----------



## wonderkeki

*Q*ui al nord esprime uno stupore...infelice...
*D*el tipo' quanto ti devo???'
'50€'
'sticazzi!'


----------



## effeundici

Io direi che fuori da Roma _Sticazzi! _sostituisce_ Cazzo!_


Comunque il mio capo è romano de' Roma e l'altro giorno in riunione usava spesso _sticazzi_, però vi devo dire la verità mi sembrava più usato nella versione non romana.

Memore di questo thread mi ero riproposto di chiedergli spiegazioni ma poi non c'è stato il tempo.

Riproverò.


----------



## Astropolyp

Sono sicuro, da toscano, di avere usato  _'sticazzi!_ sia nel senso di _cavolo!_, sia nel senso di _ma non dire fesserie!_:

_-George Clooney è un grandissimo amico mio.
 -George Clooney è un grandissimo amico tuo 'sticazzi!_


----------



## furs

Mi sembra che si stia facendo confusione tra:
 sticazzi! (nel senso romanesco)
e
  'sto cazzo! (usato ovunque).

Trattasi di due espressioni completamente diverse....


----------



## Azazel81

furs said:


> Mi sembra che si stia facendo confusione tra:
> sticazzi! (nel senso romanesco)
> e
> 'sto cazzo! (usato ovunque).
> 
> Trattasi di due espressioni completamente diverse....


 
No, no.. credimi... qui al nord usiamo spesso "sticazzi" come espressione di sorpresa. E usiamo anche "stocazzo", ma con un altro senso... Se senti un milanese dire "stocazzo" vuol dire "ceeeerto... come no... col cazzo!!!".

Tipo:

A: "oggi dovrei fare sto lavoro ma mi porterà via mezza giornata... fammelo te, per favore..."

"stocazzo!! fattelo da solo!".

Quando diciamo invece "sticazzi" è proprio come nell'esempio proposto da Wonderkeki.


----------



## Astropolyp

furs said:


> Mi sembra che si stia facendo confusione tra:
> sticazzi! (nel senso romanesco)
> e
> 'sto cazzo! (usato ovunque).
> 
> Trattasi di due espressioni completamente diverse....



Mmh, può darsi, ma non ne sono sicuro. Voglio dire, non conoscendo il significato originale della parola, posso averla utilizzata (inappropriatamente) come una semplice variante di  'sto cazzo!

EDIT: Azazel81, credo che furs si riferisse al mio precedente commento, o sbaglio? Perchè è fuori discussione che _'sticazzi!_ venga usato in molte parti d'Italia col significato di _caspita!_ ed espressioni simili.


----------



## marco.cur

Qui da noi non si usa. E io che non sono romano non lo direi mai.
A me sembra piuttosto buffo sentire espressioni dialettali proferite con un accento di altre regioni.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Io lo dico sia nel senso "chi se ne frega" sia "non ci credo". Dipende dal tono...


----------



## dejudicibus

Montesacro said:


> A Roma l’espressione in oggetto vuol dire inequivocabilmente “chissenefrega”.



In realtà non è proprio così. Chissenefrega vuol dire «non me ne importa assolutamente niente, ovvero non mi interessa e non mi sono neppure posto il problema di valutare cosa stai dicendo o cosa sta succedendo». Sticazzi invece vuol dire «ho valutato la cosa o comunque so di cosa stai parlando e ritengo che quello che stai dicendo o che sta succedendo non ha alcuna rilevanza». In pratica il primo è un atteggiamento aprioristico mentre il secondo nasce da una valutazione consapevole.


----------



## fabinn

Vorrei aggiungere che in Toscana (non so di preciso quanto sia colloquialmente diffuso), la cosa che si avvicina di più all'ironia e alla presa in giro di "sticazzi" è "che culo!", nel senso chiaramente di "che fortuna!", alludendo ironicamente all'irrilevanza di ciò che sta succedendo, per chi pronuncia l'espressione in oggetto.
"Ma lo sai che oggi pomeriggio esce al cinema l'ultimo film di Harry Potter? Ma ti rendi conto?"  -  "Che culo!"


----------



## Calicot

Io chiedo spiegazioni sull'uso meridionale, che proprio non mi è chiaro, se potete fare qualche esempio ve ne sarei grata.

Da romana ho sempre usato e sentito "sticazzi" (con la sua abbreviazione "stica / e stica") per esprimere il disinteresse sprezzante, invece amici del nord lo usano sempre (anche nella sua abbreviazione) nella sua accezione di stupore (trovo azzeccato l'esempio dei 50 euro). Questa devianza causava diversi malintesi, perchè quando riferivo qualche fatto o notizia eclatante mi sentivo rispondere con "Stica!!" da me prontamente interpretato con "e chi se ne importa!". Ci rimanevo anche male. Scoperto l'arcano, ci ho messo una pietra sopra, ma devo dire che rimango sempre un po' incerta quando sento questa espressione.
Il problema è che i nordici sono molto più numerosi dei romani, quindi mi chiedo se mai ci sarà una penetrazione del significato "sbagliato" anche tra i romani, soprattutto quelli che vivono fuori. 
Un po' come la triste fine del "piuttosto che".


----------



## ROBERTO R.

"'Sti cazzi!" = "Chi se ne frega!"
"mej cojoni!" = "wow!"  (nel senso di stupore, viene usato anche in senso ironico e contrario)
Tutti gli altri significati sono sbagliati.


----------

